# old case 1830 uniloader hydraulic



## oldgoat2 (Nov 19, 2013)

I am new here so I hope that I am posting in the rigth spot . Dug her out of the weeds and I need to find the tandem drive pump for it or one that will fit. does any one have any thoughts on this. Thank s for any help


----------

